# A Few Questions About Natural Balance



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Ember really loves the small breed "Sweet Potato and Chicken" and it's about all she will eat. I'm pretty sure it's a four star out of six star dog food. Is that good?

And I was wondering which Small Breed Formulas are grain free, as my Beagle is allergic to corn, grain and I believe possibly wheat but not oats. And he also eats small breed formula NB.

What are the flavors for small breed NB if someone knows? I think there are only a few, sadly. Ember can't chew the big kibbles in the normal formulas.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

My labs eat Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Venison and Sweet Potato and do really well. I think it helps allergies since my yellow lab has less allergies now. My chihauhua was also on it and did well.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

sweet potato and fish and potato and duck come in small breed with no grains no, corn,no wheat those are beside the sweetpotato and chicken


----------

